
CO2-guzzling bacteria made in the lab could help tackle climate change - stevenjgarner
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2224908-co2-guzzling-bacteria-made-in-the-lab-could-help-tackle-climate-change/
======
HocusLocus
This is like the opening news clip for a disaster film. Then the words 'twenty
years later' and a world of dead plants and people and glop. Short movie.

"If you could imagine your body as a highway, and you picture the virus as a
very fast car, being driven by a very bad man... imagine the damage that car
could cause. Then if you replace that man with a cop, the picture changes.
That's essentially what we've done."

~Gene splicer in opening news clip from movie, 'I am Legend'

